# Long or short haired furminator?



## Macslady

We are going today to get a Furminator for our 2 GS puppies. I am not sure which one would be better to get. They are not long coated GS, nor very short. Here is a picture! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Get the large sized one. That's the one I use. Keep in mind that if you buy it in the store that it's going to be much more expensive than online. In the store, they're like $45+ depending on where you go. You'll pay less than $20 online.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/FURminator-Large-Yellow-deShedding-4-Inch/dp/B000FSN0A4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342631643&sr=8-1&keywords=large+furminator[/ame]


----------



## andreaB

i have short one but i should have get for long coat, i thing it would work better


----------



## doggiedad

i don't like the furminator. i use a pin brush and an
under coat comb.


----------



## Macslady

Thanks everyone! My husband was dead set on getting the Furminator so we went and picked one up last night. We used it once on each puppy, and we LOVE it! It worked fantastic for them, especially our male. He sheds SO bad and I can already tell an improvement this morning. We usually use a pin brush on them, but it really doesn't do much for us. Here is what we got off of them last night with the Furminator! It was really neat!


----------



## Marnie

Macslady said:


> We are going today to get a Furminator for our 2 GS puppies. I am not sure which one would be better to get. They are not long coated GS, nor very short. Here is a picture! Any help would be appreciated!


I love the Furminator...use it on my dogs and cats. Got the original (short hair) long ago and just bought a long hair one. It does seem to do a little better on my stock coated GSD's. Maybe the longer teeth reach deeper into the undercoat. 

I have an arsenal of grooming products. Keeping up with multiple GSD's is a challenge. Rubber brushes, curry combs, undercoat rakes, all help. Flea combs pull out a lot of loose hair but the teeth don't usually hold up well.


----------



## marbury

A shedding blade actually works better for my dogs than a Furminator, if you can imagine even MORE hair per session! It's harder to get into the nooks and crannies (armpits, inside of legs etc) but it covers a lot more ground. They're not very expensive, usually $3-4 and you can buy them for horses @ a feed store near you. Couple that bad boy with your new Furminator and you'll be practically shed-free in a few days! (don't we wish it was that easy, lol)


----------



## lmbdsb

Based on your pictures, very similar coat to my GSD mix. Did you end up getting the furminator for short-haired or long? Whichever you bought looks like it worked great. 
Thanks.


----------

